# fur handling



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

after i have a **** dried how long can it stay off the stretcher without being in the freezer


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask at the fur handling forum they'll know. I'm just getting into fur handling this trapping season, so I don't know much about it.
:sniper:


----------

